# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  Golf Course Maps - need some help!

## anthony_a

Can anyone help me as far as what software to use, tutorials, etc. to make golf course maps such as those found at the links below? I would like to make a map of an actual course rather than a fictional course.

I consider myself an intermediate Photoshop user. I've been using it for 5 years now. If anyone knows of some tutorials for PS that can help me create something like these, then I would be very grateful. Also, if anyone can suggest some methods for creating a golf course map using a satellite photo as the basis, that would be great too!

Individual holes:
http://seanjamesinteractive.com/imag...eMap_large.jpg

Entire course:
http://i.pga.com/pga/images/events/2...course_map.jpg

Thanks!
Tony

----------


## Ascension

I never found a tutorial anywhere for doing a golf course of any kind that wasn't EA Tiger Woods.  I have done one golf course in PS,about a year ago, wasn't that great, but it's the only one here that I'm aware of.  The trees in the first pic look like something from "Arboris" which is mostly a 3d program but the trees are 2d.  Looks like they clipped the trees from that and pasted them into PS with some scaling to give the sense of distance.  I've wanted to do some more golf courses so anything you do or come up with I'll be watching and chipping in where I can.  The second one looks like an architectural drawing and they have templates for trees n stuff.

----------


## mearrin69

Might want to watch the time-lapse video here: http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...-FL-Map-Design. It's the closest thing I've seen on here to those styles. Of course, hand-painting them is an option. Hmmm...would love to see Djekspek do one of these.  :Smile: 
M

----------


## RobA

Looks like illustrator to me.

There was a recent post on similar maps and a link to videos showing them made... take a look at that
http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...e-lapse-videos

EDIT - man, ninja'd by 20 minutes.  Got start typing faster after hitting reply  :Wink: 

-Rob A>

----------


## mearrin69

LOL. *30* minutes. You go get coffee during? I'm usually the one that gets ninja'd.  :Smile: 
M

----------


## ravells

Yep, definitely looks like a vector job. I'm a keen golfer and would love to know how to do this sort of design too.

----------


## anthony_a

Did a little more research and it looks like the first illustration is from the "Players' Books". I'm not an avid golfer so I don't know much about the sport nor have I ever seen the "Players' Books". It would be interesting to know what software (or combination of) is used for the illustrations.

http://playersbookonline.com/page_12.html

Thanks for all the input so far!
Tony

----------


## mearrin69

Not much of a golfer myself but I've played a few times. I'm assuming a "Players' Book" is a pamphlet you pick up that lets you know where you are on the course, par for the hole, preview hazards, etc. 

I agree with RobA that these look like they were done in Illustrator, with maybe Photoshop in the background for creating trees, textures, etc. Could be replicated with Inkscape and GIMP. As for the techniques used...you got me; but the fellow that did the dino park illustration could probably pull these off using the method he previews in the time-lapse video I linked to in my post above. That guy makes Illustrator sing and dance.
M

----------


## Gidde

That water looks like the Glass filter in Photoshop (in the individual map you posted). The contours are easy to create in GIMP, just some really blurred white spots on a black background and a bump map filter. Bumps are harder (read: more complex, not necessarily more difficult) in PS.  Kudos to anyone who can do anything in Illustrator -- I fail at vector illustrating software.

Edit: Ascension did a great golf-course -- err, chase  :Wink:  -- illustration a while back for a challenge, that might give you some ideas as well:

http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...t-Hickory-Hill

----------


## mearrin69

I had never seen that before. Thanks for the threadomancy. Nice map!
M

----------


## ravells

Gave it a go using vector only, and came up with this after a couple of hours work. Getting those little shaded borrows, humps and bumps in vector is a devil ... the only way I could see how to do it was using gradient fills but it defeated me - they don't look very good. I used drawplus to do it, if you'd like a little tut to make stuff like this, then I can happily do a very quick one.

----------


## Ascension

Ravi-man, that's pretty darn cool.

----------


## Steel General

Nice work there Ravs!

----------


## ravells

Cheers guys. One of the cool things about Drawplus (I assume AI as well) is that you can apply perspective to shapes and then convert the shapes back into vector. The trees I found as free clipart on the web.

----------

